# New to any type forum, but here goes...



## mb.carmichael72 (3 mo ago)

Hello all,
My name is Brian. I'm not exactly sure how much to introduce myself so im gonna keep it short. I figure i can add later, but i can't take back. I live outside of Jackson, Mississippi and have been married to my wife for almost 24 years. We have 3 beautiful children. My daughter is 21 and studying to become a school teacher and my 18 year old twin boys are seniors in high school and in love with fotball. I am very fortunate in that after 23+ years of marriage i am more crazy about my wife than i was the day we married. She is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen and i pray daily that the very thin thread holding our marriage together doesn't break. Looking forward to some input.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

mb.carmichael72 said:


> Hello all,
> My name is Brian. I'm not exactly sure how much to introduce myself so im gonna keep it short. I figure i can add later, but i can't take back. I live outside of Jackson, Mississippi and have been married to my wife for almost 24 years. We have 2 beautiful children. My daughter is 21 and studying to become a school teacher and my 18 year old twin boys are seniors in high school and in love with fotball. I am very fortunate in that after 23+ years of marriage i am more crazy about my wife than i was the day we married. She is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen and i pray daily that the very thin thread holding our marriage together doesn't break. Looking forward to some input.


Hi Brian, Welcome to TAM! Sounds like a great marriage...what's with the thin thread? Or should I say...what is driving you apart?


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

From what you described, it sounds like you’ve got a good family life. So what are the issues in your marriage?

This site is a great resource and you will get good feedback when you provide more details.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I’m going to take a shot in the dark so let’s see if I’m on target or not.

You have put your wife on a pedestal and showed her that you believe she is of higher value than yourself. Your children are getting older and her brain is becoming less mommy and more individual woman. Individual woman is hungry for some freedom that doesn’t include the guy holding the pedestal.

Bulleye …. or not even close ?


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> I’m going to take a shot in the dark so let’s see if I’m on target or not.
> 
> You have put your wife on a pedestal and showed her that you believe she is of higher value than yourself. Your children are getting older and her brain is becoming less mommy and more individual woman. Individual woman is hungry for some freedom that doesn’t include the guy holding the pedestal.
> 
> Bulleye …. or not even close ?


I'm betting bullseye.

early-mid 40's, she's entering mid-life, HD
Empty nest is starting
Flowery language = she's on a pedestal
If she's working, then compliments & male attention abound.
9/10 you're spot on.


----------



## mb.carmichael72 (3 mo ago)

Mr.Married said:


> I’m going to take a shot in the dark so let’s see if I’m on target or not.
> 
> You have put your wife on a pedestal and showed her that you believe she is of higher value than yourself. Your children are getting older and her brain is becoming less mommy and more individual woman. Individual woman is hungry for some freedom that doesn’t include the guy holding the pedestal.
> 
> Bulleye …. or not even close ?


Holy cow. Thats a lot of it. Very well put. Although i have to own up to my own crap. Several years ago i had knee surgery folowed 2 weeks later by staph in that knee followed by an opioid addiction that has taken us through hell. Im amazed that she stuck in for as long as she has but now she gets more disconnected every day and o dont know what to do. I can't take back the things i did.


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

Other than drug addiction what did you do? Did you cheat?


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

mb.carmichael72 said:


> Holy cow. Thats a lot of it. Very well put. Although i have to own up to my own crap. Several years ago i had knee surgery folowed 2 weeks later by staph in that knee followed by an opioid addiction that has taken us through hell. Im amazed that she stuck in for as long as she has but now she gets more disconnected every day and o dont know what to do. I can't take back the things i did.


So tell the story. When did all this happen with the drugs and whatever “_I can't take back the things i did_” happened?

Does your wife work?
Make sure she’s not detaching because shes got another love interest. Maybe a “friend” that she talks to?

What do you do for her besides the flowery words? Dates nights and such or no? Does she have girlfriends? Girls nights out? What about you? Hanging with the boys at all?

Just from your story so far it looks like you’re in for a world of hurt.


----------



## Jimi007 (5 mo ago)

Yup...get ready for the kick in the balls. Take a look at her phone and social media. Might be very telling


----------

